# The New Berlin Woodwinds Revive - New Demo!



## OrchestralTools (Oct 25, 2017)

*The New Berlin Woodwinds Revive*

Hi Folks!

Some time has passed since we released our well-known Berlin Woodwinds in 2012.
At this time we didn't imagine it would become the nucleus of one of the biggest orchestral sampling collections of all times - The Berlin Series.
The idea of the Berlin Series came with the development of Berlin Strings in 2013.
Now, 5 years after the release, Berlin Woodwinds has become an industry standard when it comes to sampled woodwinds collections.

Until today we developed a lot of different and versatile collections for the Berlin Series. With these developments, we defined Berlin Series standards like consistent Microphone Setups, Attack Controls and Adaptive Legato for example.
To offer our customers this standard inside all the Berlin Series Main Collections, we decided to give our most successful one, the Berlin Woodwinds, a huge upgrade called Berlin Woodwinds Revive.



*Upgrade Details*

*Berlin Series CAPSULE Standard*
With the Berlin Strings in 2013, we recorded and defined the microphone perspectives that are now standard in our Berlin Series Collections:
Close, AB, Tree, Surround (+ additional instrument-specific perspectives)
In Berlin Woodwinds Revive we now also offer this complete mic setup (Close, ORTF, AB, Tree, Srnd) for full blending flexibility.

*Adaptive Legato*
Berlin Woodwinds Revive contains our famous and fluid Adaptive Legato System which naturally adapts to your performance. Depending on your playing speed, CAPSULE automatically chooses the right legato style (slurred, fast runs) for the most natural results.

*Attack Control*
The freedom to choose the right attack on sustains in specific musical situations is crucial. With Berlin Woodwinds Revive we deliver Soft, Immediate and Accented Attacks for full flexibility.

*Accurate adjustment of dynamic and volume*
In Berlin Woodwinds Revive we did a detailed dynamic and volume fine adjustment to guarantee a perfect merge with all our Berlin Series Collections.
You now have a seamless and perfectly balanced woodwind integration in your Orchestral Tools template.

*Newly Recorded instruments, including a new Alto Flute*
We decided to do completely new recordings for seven instruments.
In the process, we also decided to go for a round number by also recording an Alto Flute.
Here the list of the newly recorded instruments:

Flute 2
Flute 3
Piccolo
Oboe 1
Oboe 2
English Horn
Clarinet 2
Also now included: Alto Flute
*Classic Intruments from the original Berlin Woodwinds*
Because of their unrivaled beautiful tone, there were four instruments in the original Berlin Woodwinds that we did not want to replace. So we decided to keep them inside Berlin Woodwinds Revive:

Flute 1
Clarinet 1
Bassoon 1
Bassoon 2
The CAPSULE mic standard is now also provided for the 4 original instruments from 2012.

*So, bottom line ...*
… Berlin Woodwinds Revive is the new Berlin Woodwinds - it is better sounding, offers more articulations, more flexibility, contains a new Alto Flute and enhances the potential for blending because of new mic perspectives.
Our original Berlin Woodwinds from 2012 is now called Berlin Woodwinds Legacy.

*Enjoy Chapter I of the Berlin Woodwinds Revive Screencast Series
*

*Screencast Series Chapter II - Flutes*
*
*

*Berlin Woodwinds Revive Highlights*

8 new recorded instruments including a new Alto Flute
Newly captured note attacks
Adaptive legato for all instruments
New marcato articulations
Additional microphone positions
Over 50 GB of new sample material
*
For existing Berlin Woodwinds users* we offer an attractive crossgrade of just 199€ + VAT.
Your verification is your email address that you used when you purchased the original Berlin Woodwinds. Please make sure to read the install email - the library has to be installed in the same structure as the original Berlin Woodwinds.

*New customers *will get Berlin Woodwinds Revive and additionally Berlin Woodwinds Legacy with their purchase.
Until November 08 we offer this unbeatable Woodwinds collection for an Intro price of just 549€ + VAT.
The regular price will be 649€ + VAT.

Find the full Articulation List of Berlin Woodwinds Revive http://www.orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/BWW_Revive.pdf (here).

Get all information on our http://www.orchestraltools.com/libraries/berlin_woodwinds_revive.php (product site).

All the best from the OT office!


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 25, 2017)

The new Piccolo seems very agile and sounds great. Love those measured termolos and how they can be played so slow! Great update!


----------



## procreative (Oct 25, 2017)

I am curious to know why Progressive Vibrato was not included in the new recordings? Also it would be good for existing owners what has been improved by re-recording most of the instruments?


----------



## lucor (Oct 25, 2017)

Sounds great! One question: do the legacy instruments (Flute 1, Clarinet 2, Bassoon 1&2) which are included in Revive contain the same mic positions as the newly recorded instruments (Close, ORTF, Tree, etc.)? And if so are they "real" positions derived from the old recordings, or are they simulated with IR's?


----------



## W Ackerman (Oct 25, 2017)

As an existing customer of the legacy BWW, will I be downloading just the Revive files or will I need to download everything? Very slow internet here.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 25, 2017)

Wondering if updated mic positions exist for Expansion A (E flat Clarinet, Bass Clarinet, Contrebasson). If I'm understanding the new info correctly, that would be the only missing part.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Oct 25, 2017)

lucor said:


> Sounds great! One question: do the legacy instruments (Flute 1, Clarinet 2, Bassoon 1&2) which are included in Revive contain the same mic positions as the newly recorded instruments (Close, ORTF, Tree, etc.)? And if so are they "real" positions derived from the old recordings, or are they simulated with IR's?



Think a bit about that..how should that technically be possible? When they record the samples, they record every micing at the same time. So in case they didn´t record back then those micings they can´t add them later because you will record a different sample, and not the same. But maybe they have some routine with IRs in the settings which let them "simulate" something. I don´t know.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Oct 25, 2017)

Hey everyone,

thanks so much for the great feedback.

For the former recordings we went back and did the editing again to get all the individual mic perspectives.

Revive has consistent mic positions for all the instruments. For some instruments we offer an alternative close mic if that made sense.

Expansion A will be upgraded too + will get some additional content soon.

For the vibrato styles we decided to focus on a very lively performed vibrato that is comparable with the former progressive vibrato instead having a static performed vibrato layer.

Please note that we did up to 3 different attacks on the sustains. Revive has a way bigger selection of different sustains.

If you are an existing user of Berlin Woodwinds, you will download Revive only.

Best,
Hendrik


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 25, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Think a bit about that..how should that technically be possible? When they record the samples, they record every micing at the same time. So in case they didn´t record back then those micings they can´t add them later because you will record a different sample, and not the same. But maybe they have some routine with IRs in the settings which let them "simulate" something. I don´t know.



Maybe the "old" recordings of Berlin Woodwinds and the most recent ones were in fact using the same mic setups. That's just different combination of stems, groups, volumes...

So, if you have access to the original recordings, you should be able to reroute all these tracks into different stems.

It's the only solution I see, because I don't think impulses responses can give you that !

EDIT : I was writing this post at the same time as Hendrik. Guess I was right


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 25, 2017)

It's possible they had recorded many mic perspectives back in 2012 that they just didn't release. I remember noticing more than 13 different mic's in a production picture for the main collection. Hopefully they'll clarify, and also regarding these other mic perspectives for Expansion A.

EDIT: simultaneous orgasms!


----------



## lucor (Oct 25, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Think a bit about that..how should that technically be possible? When they record the samples, they record every micing at the same time. So in case they didn´t record back then those micings they can´t add them later because you will record a different sample, and not the same. But maybe they have some routine with IRs in the settings which let them "simulate" something. I don´t know.


Yeah but maybe they already recorded everything back then, but decided to not use all the material they had. Or the room mic in the legacy collection is a combination of outriggers, AB and tree?


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks Hendrik, really excited about this update!


----------



## procreative (Oct 25, 2017)

Is there any way you can do an A/B video of the newly recorded instruments or if not some audio clips, so we can see the difference.

Also is the Adaptive Legato available on all instruments or just the newly recorded ones?

Still think the crossgrade price is a bit steep, but hopefully we can get more information as to how much improved it is?


----------



## desert (Oct 25, 2017)

Hate to be this guy and state an unpopular opinion - but it seems expensive. To me, it looks like you've decided to bundle in BWW to justify the price.

At 649€ I expected it would come with all legacy expansions as well.
It's 5 years old and I expect some sort of depreciation...

I have a feeling this is why "revive" is not sold separately.

I'm pretty disappointed tbh. I've always admired OT's value of quality and bang for your buck but after Berlin Brass... I'm not sure


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 25, 2017)

desert said:


> Hate to be this guy and state an unpopular opinion - but it seems expensive. To me, it looks like you've decided to bundle in BWW to justify the price.
> 
> At 649€ I expected it would come with all legacy expansions as well.
> It's 5 years old and I expect some sort of depreciation...
> ...



Come on, the original library is at 350€.
This isnt't just a Capsule update. There are a lot of new recordings, and only four instruments from the original version. It's almost a new library.

Seems to me that they have put some real effort in this Revive.


----------



## procreative (Oct 25, 2017)

Think I paid about 395 euros bought as a pre-release price in 2012.

So it totals about 595 euros to get to the same place as someone buying today at 549 euros. Yes I got access to the library sooner, but I also helped to support the company and give them the funds to develop more libraries.

Personally I feel early adopters should end up paying less, not more, to get to the same content. I think the price should have been 100 euros to crossgrade so that we end up 50 euros under what the current purchasers get Revive at.

But this trend seems to be everywhere, the maths never seems to fully favour early adopters and I also dont like the trend towards paid upgrades

As a UK customer, this is impacted further by the drastically lower Euro to Sterling rate.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Oct 25, 2017)

I concurr that the crossgrade price is not very enticing and I won´t have the funds before the crossfire period ends. 
I really think that crossgrade price for early adopters should at least be 6months or a year.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 25, 2017)

Hmm, lots of different points of view!

8 totally new instruments with tons of articulations and 4 revamped instruments, seems like a steal to me. I would have expected to pay even more!


----------



## W Ackerman (Oct 25, 2017)

I trust that OT has done the calculus based on their development/support costs, overhead, projected sales, etc. to price this to remain a healthy and competitive company. I trust myself to determine whether that price is worth paying. For me this is a no-brainer. Downloading now.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 25, 2017)

Wait is there a time limit if I wanted to crossgrade? So if I don't do it now, I wont have access to the new content unless I buy Berlin Woodwinds in its entirety again?

That doesn't sound right.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 25, 2017)

Congratulations Orchestral Tools - sounds pretty great! I will be purchasing the upgrade and downloading it immediately.

Re: price - I'm one of those people who jumped on board with the original pre-order in 2012 and if memory serves I paid €420 at that time. Yes, it's always slightly disappointing to learn that new customers get a better deal and spend less money than customers who have been on board since the beginning (it seems like sample developers are somehow not affected by inflation ). Yet, unfortunately, it's also far from surprising, as it seems to be the standard business model for many developers these days..

Regardless of that, I consider €199 *fantastic* value for money, considering what we are getting here.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 25, 2017)

I am not one for hyperbole but an industry standard just up'd its game. Wow!


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 25, 2017)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Wait is there a time limit if I wanted to crossgrade? So if I don't do it now, I wont have access to the new content unless I buy Berlin Woodwinds in its entirety again?
> 
> That doesn't sound right.



From the OP 

"*For existing Berlin Woodwinds users* we offer an attractive crossgrade of just 199€ + VAT. 
Your verification is your email address that you used when you purchased the original Berlin Woodwinds. Please make sure to read the install email - the library has to be installed in the same structure as the original Berlin Woodwinds.

*New customers *will get Berlin Woodwinds Revive and additionally Berlin Woodwinds Legacy with their purchase. 
Until November 08 we offer this unbeatable Woodwinds collection for an Intro price of just 549€ + VAT. 
The regular price will be 649€ + VAT.:"

Those are separate clauses and I would interpret it to mean that the November 8th deadline is only for new customers


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 25, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> Those are separate clauses and I would interpret it to mean that the November 8th deadline is only for new customers



There's also a separate deadline for the crossgrade - this is from the product page on their website:

*CROSSGRADE OFFER*
_For existing Berlin Woodwinds users we offer an attractive Berlin Woodwinds Revive crossgrade of just 199€ + VAT. Your verification is your email address that you used when you purchased the original Berlin Woodwinds. Please make sure to read the install email - the library has to be installed in the same structure as the original Berlin Woodwinds.
The crossgrade will be available until End of December 2017!_​


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 25, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> There's also a separate deadline for the crossgrade - this is from the product page on their website:
> 
> *CROSSGRADE OFFER*
> _For existing Berlin Woodwinds users we offer an attractive Berlin Woodwinds Revive crossgrade of just 199€ + VAT. Your verification is your email address that you used when you purchased the original Berlin Woodwinds. Please make sure to read the install email - the library has to be installed in the same structure as the original Berlin Woodwinds.
> The crossgrade will be available until End of December 2017!_​



woah, strange that they omitted that from the release posted here and crazy that there is a deadline to crossgrade at all. If you have paid for BWW there should be no time limit to upgrade to BWW revive.


----------



## procreative (Oct 25, 2017)

I suspect the crossgrade will still be available after that but at a different price.

I still need to hear more examples of what is improved or new to even consider an extra €199+VAT, hopefully there will be follow ups?

But a bit miffed at the deal favouring procrastinators...


----------



## tehreal (Oct 25, 2017)

Library sounds great in the intro video but I prefer when Sascha does the videos instead of bringing in a VO artist. He uses the product live as we watch and, in general, brings much more info and credibility (and would never pronounce marcato MAR-CATT-OH  ).


----------



## Przemek K. (Oct 25, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> woah, strange that they omitted that from the release posted here and crazy that there is a deadline to crossgrade at all. If you have paid for BWW there should be no time limit to upgrade to BWW revive.



Agreed. I believe that a crossgrade should never expire. As a customer I want to decide when I crossgrade and be able to do so.
Unless OT has something different in mind. the 199 bucks is a intro special crossgrade til december and after that it will cost more to crossgrade.
Who knows, but it would be nice from OT to clarify this.


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 25, 2017)

Przemek K. said:


> Agreed. I believe that a crossgrade should never expire. As a customer I want to decide when I crossgrade and be able to do so.
> Unless OT has something different in mind. the 199 bucks is a intro special crossgrade til december and after that it will cost more to crossgrade.
> Who knows, but it would be nice from OT to clarify this.


It’s not 199 bucks, it’s 240-250 bucks!


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 25, 2017)

The real scandal is why Orchestral Tools insist on still using Connect to deliver products this size. It is just totally unreasonable and unstable. I just downloaded Hans Zimmer percussion professional in a few hours on my fiber optic connection. I've been downloading BWW Revive for 3 hours and I'm 5% of the way there with already 3 crashes and relaunches. Totally unacceptable.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 25, 2017)

BWW (pre-Revive) downloaded and installed without any trouble via Continuata yesterday in about 40 minutes. It's good to have gigabit internet. I plugged my computer right into the router via ethernet--wifi has never been reliable enough for anything really big and important, and long ethernet cables are surprisingly affordable. It's possible that Revive has Connect a bit busier today than yesterday, but I expect that Amazon's servers can handle the uptick.

I agree with everyone else here that thinks the crossgrade price should stick around permanently. If the upgrade will cost me €649, I can pretty much promise that I will never upgrade.


----------



## dogdad (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks amazing. I love BWW and would like to get this. Seems like a very solid upgrade to the existing library. 

I would like to add my two cents about the cross grade price - I also agree that cross grade/upgrade prices should not be temporary. I purchased BWW last year (full price) and while, no I don't have to upgrade, I'd like the option do so, when I can afford it. These timed cross grades/upgrades just seem a little gimmicky to me, IMO. I was hoping on upgrading at the first of the year. Hoping OT has a change of heart.


----------



## JW (Oct 25, 2017)

Congrats, OT! I’m excited to upgrade to Revive. BWW Legacy has been awesome for me...looking forward to using this very soon!


----------



## VinRice (Oct 25, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> The real scandal is why Orchestral Tools insist on still using Connect to deliver products this size. It is just totally unreasonable and unstable. I just downloaded Hans Zimmer percussion professional in a few hours on my fiber optic connection. I've been downloading BWW Revive for 3 hours and I'm 5% of the way there with already 3 crashes and relaunches. Totally unacceptable.



Have to agree. It is an absolute POS. Crashes, loosing the stream, marking segments downloaded when they are not; frustrating as hell.

After the disaster that was Spitfire Download Manager 2.14. version 2.15 is rock solid and a pleasure to use.


----------



## mac (Oct 25, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> The real scandal is why Orchestral Tools insist on still using Connect to deliver products this size. It is just totally unreasonable and unstable. I just downloaded Hans Zimmer percussion professional in a few hours on my fiber optic connection. I've been downloading BWW Revive for 3 hours and I'm 5% of the way there with already 3 crashes and relaunches. Totally unacceptable.



Agreed. It's bad enough for me to reconsider buying certain libraries. Painful painful painful...


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2017)

How large is the *Revive* download as a *Crossgrade* ?

Is it a full Revive Library download (123 GB) ? or just the new material in Revive (50 GB) ?


----------



## z.langlumos (Oct 26, 2017)

@OrchestralTools is the expansion A revive gonna come up soon? Thinking about using the 100 off coupon from inspire to purchase MA3 BWW main and exp A revive


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 26, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> How large is the *Revive* download as a *Crossgrade* ?
> 
> Is it a full Revive Library download (123 GB) ? or just the new material in Revive (50 GB) ?



Legacy - 67 GB download
Revive upgrade - 90 GB download
Total once combined - 157 GB

That 50GB number is just the new instruments, and I am assuming the other 40GB is new microphone positions for older instruments.

Downloading it right now


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Legacy - 67 GB download
> Revive upgrade - 90 GB download
> Total once combined - 157 GB
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. 

I just purchased the Revive crossgrade. Downloading 157 GB is going to take a good chunk of time.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 26, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Legacy - 67 GB download
> Revive upgrade - 90 GB download
> Total once combined - 157 GB
> 
> ...


Could you tell us how the new 2nd flute sounds like in comparison to the 1st flute? And if you think its better? Thanks!


----------



## The Darris (Oct 26, 2017)

For the very few who are like me and bought BWW back in pre-order, you will need to email OT support as their system will not have your email on record to do the cross-grade. Tobias was quick and sent me an email that took me to their back-end shop to purchase it.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 26, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> Could you tell us how the new 2nd flute sounds like in comparison to the 1st flute? And if you think its better? Thanks!



Will do!


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 26, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Downloading it right now


Let us know your thoughts!


----------



## VinRice (Oct 26, 2017)

I may well have committed hara-kiri before it downloads on this stupid Continuata app...


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 26, 2017)

To echo the sentiments of many here - would love to get a more in-depth look at the new samples, whether it be in the form of an official patch walkthrough or videos from people who took the plunge. I love OT and adore BWW legacy, but I also like to think that I'm an informed buyer, and the one video that went somewhat in-depth for Revive wasn't very enlightening.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 26, 2017)

Odd, my OT Woodwinds folder is now 167 gb. I wonder what else could be hiding in there - aliens perhaps.....



​


----------



## The Darris (Oct 26, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> Odd, my OT Woodwinds folder is now 167 gb. I wonder what else could be hiding in there - aliens perhaps.....
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Probably all of the RAR files from the download.


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 26, 2017)

The Darris said:


> Probably all of the RAR files from the download.


Depends on the file system, for ex. OS X is different than Windows, which also support several file systems.


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 26, 2017)

Guys could some please verify if it is true as someone posted on the other Revive thread if the new Revive instruments indeed have only two dynamic levels now (p, ff)? Thx.
Edit: confirmed on the other thread.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi Folks,

enjoy our latest Berlin Woodwinds Revive Screencast! 
Chapter II - Flutes


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 27, 2017)

Just watched the flute overview. Sounds awesome. Great work guys!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi Folks,

here is Chapter III of the Berlin Woodwinds Revive Screencast Series: 
Oboes & English Horn


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 29, 2017)

I like the general tone of the double reeds. I also am hearing what I've been reading here about there're being only two layers of shorts. The pp color continues through mf which doesn't sound right.

There's of course no phasing issues with shorts and are the quickest to record, edit and program. Three layers would seem like the minimum to do. Ironic that VSL's new library reportedly has 8 layers of shorts !


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 30, 2017)

Here is the last part of our Berlin Woodwinds Revive Screencast Series:
Chapter IV: Clarinets & Bassoons
Enjoy!


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 31, 2017)

I am a huge fan of OT libraries, and I will probably do the upgrade to revive but, is it just me or does the very second note of the clarinet and bassoons screencast sound like its two notes overlapping? Maybe it's just the hall sound?


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 31, 2017)

Judging from the video, nice tone on those clarinets. Sounds like OT has really got a handle on legato now. Seems every bit as fluid as what 8dio can do. Hoping the bass Clarinet will be just as good!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 2, 2017)

Benny Oschmann made an amazing demo for Berlin Woodwinds Revive. 
"Deep Sea Expedition" is exclusively made with Orchestral Tools Collections, all woodwinds are from Berlin Woodwinds Revive. Enjoy!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 2, 2017)

Really nice piece.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Nov 2, 2017)

Revive can play Daphne and Chloe.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Nov 2, 2017)

OrchestralTools said:


> Benny Oschmann made an amazing demo for Berlin Woodwinds Revive.
> "Deep Sea Expedition" is exclusively made with Orchestral Tools Collections, all woodwinds are from Berlin Woodwinds Revive. Enjoy!




Beautiful piece of music, and everything sounds awesome. I am tempted. Must resist the pull, must resist, must resist (In the distance I hear "_resistance is futile, you will be assimilated, resistance is futile" _). Seriously, it sounds great, the OT folk have put together a wonderful orchestra.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 2, 2017)

Nice piece, and a very nice 3d Soundstage in that mix. Nice to hear someone who has his Ravel chops down!


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 2, 2017)

Paul T McGraw said:


> Beautiful piece of music, and everything sounds awesome. I am tempted. Must resit the pull, must resist, must resist (In the distance I hear "_resistance is futile, you will be assimilated, resistance is futile" _). Seriously, it sounds great, the OT folk have put together a wonderful orchestra.


Moved this post to the other thread..


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 3, 2017)

Enjoy Sascha Knorr's beautiful "Berlin Stories II", a demo made completely with Orchestral Tools Collections.
All woodwinds are from Berlin Woodwinds Revive!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 7, 2017)

Ben Botkin made an excellent demo for Berlin Woodwinds Revive. 
Enjoy „The Quest“!
Ben used the following Orchestral Tools Collections:
- Berlin Woodwinds Revive 
- Berlin Strings
- Berlin Brass
- Berlin Percussion
- Metropolis Ark 2


----------



## z.langlumos (Nov 7, 2017)

@OrchestralTools Is expansion A update due soon?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 8, 2017)

Craig Sharmat delivered a lovely demo for Berlin Woodwinds Revive. 
Enjoy "Distant Winds"!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 8, 2017)

The demos sound great! How long is the crossgrade available @OrchestralTools?


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 8, 2017)

sekkosiki said:


> The demos sound great! How long is the crossgrade available @OrchestralTools?


I doubt you will have a straight answer.. this from an email I got today:
“Hi Folks,
today is the last chance to get our Berlin Woodwinds Revive for intro pricing. Existing users can take advantage of our attractive crossgrade offer.”
So you see the confused picture is intentional.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 8, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> I doubt you will have a straight answer.. this from an email I got today:
> “Hi Folks,
> today is the last chance to get our Berlin Woodwinds Revive for intro pricing. Existing users can take advantage of our attractive crossgrade offer.”
> So you see the confused picture is intentional.



True, the the email was a bit confusing.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 8, 2017)

Crossgrade good through the end of the year!


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 8, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Crossgrade good through the end of the year!


@jamwerks I don't mind you're enthusiasm for Orchestral Tools, actually I was like you until the crap that came with every library for the past two years was too much.. so as far as I am concerned I prefer to get an official answer.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 8, 2017)

It says so on all their emails


----------



## OT_Tobias (Nov 8, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> @jamwerks I don't mind you're enthusiasm for Orchestral Tools, actually I was like you until the crap that came with every library for the past two years was too much.. so as far as I am concerned I prefer to get an official answer.



Then you shall get one 
Yes, the crossgrade of course is good until the end of the year!
The intro pricing ends, NOT the crossgrade.
No secret conspiracies whatsoever and certainly no intentional confusion.


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 8, 2017)

OT_Tobias said:


> Then you shall get one
> Yes, the crossgrade of course is good until the end of the year!
> The intro pricing ends, NOT the crossgrade.
> No secret conspiracies whatsoever and certainly no intentional confusion.


Hi Tobias,
Thanks for clarifying this. Always good to have a positive confirmation from the manufacturer, no conspiracy theories of course.; just the email wasn’t clear at all, and couldn’t rely on past memories.

Since we’re on it, it would be absolutely great and may I say very welcome by the community here to announce clearly any future bug fixes/minor updates (not major product releases of course) coming in the near future.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 8, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> I doubt you will have a straight answer.. this from an email I got today:
> “Hi Folks,
> today is the last chance to get our Berlin Woodwinds Revive for intro pricing. Existing users can take advantage of our attractive crossgrade offer.”
> So you see the confused picture is intentional.


I haven't received this e-mail yet. Could someone post here when the -intro price- for the Revive crossgrade expires? Until now I thought the crossgrade price would remain the same through the end of the year for BWW owners. An incorrect assumption?


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 8, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> I haven't received this e-mail yet. Could someone post here when the -intro price- for the Revive crossgrade expires? Until now I thought the crossgrade price would remain the same through the end of the year for BWW owners. An incorrect assumption?


Hi,
Tobias from OT replied above.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 8, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Hi,
> Tobias from OT replied above.


Thanks. I get that the crossgrade is available until the end of the year. I'd just like to know if the price will change for the crossgrade (as does the price for the full Revive library). I'll be much more likely to crossgrade if I can do so in December for the same price as today.


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 8, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Thanks. I get that the crossgrade is available until the end of the year. I'd just like to know if the price will change for the crossgrade (as does the price for the full Revive library). I'll be much more likely to crossgrade if I can do so in December for the same price as today.


Actually it’s kind of strange that this crossgrade have to expire.. I would like to voice my opinion that OT (unless OT plans to offer it later at a higher price) should not time-limit this but instead offer a special time-limited incentive (i.e. discount) to encourage customers to upgrade now.


----------



## Penthagram (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh, was about to buy my crossgrade to Berlin Woodwinds, and notice there is no crossgrade anymore. A bit confused about the dates, and didn't notice crossgrade had a time limit. my bad at the end but a part of me wish this had no limit  so now my question is if there is any kind of crossgrade price or is full price? as cannot see anything in the web. so I assume is full price?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 6, 2018)

I'd email OT directly.


----------



## C-Wave (Apr 6, 2018)

Penthagram said:


> Oh, was about to buy my crossgrade to Berlin Woodwinds, and notice there is no crossgrade anymore. A bit confused about the dates, and didn't notice crossgrade had a time limit. my bad at the end but a part of me wish this had no limit  so now my question is if there is any kind of crossgrade price or is full price? as cannot see anything in the web. so I assume is full price?


email them and while you’re at it ask them when exp. A update is coming out.


----------



## KEM (Apr 6, 2018)

The Berlin stuff is so good, man I need to buy some of this stuff, this wishlist never seems to get any smaller...


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 16, 2018)

I gotta say, after spending some time with this library, it really is so wonderful to have both versions: Legacy and Revive. Both have that amazing tone, with Revive including improved samples (especially for English Horn), and consistency among samples. Legacy features that rich bright tone we've come to love, and I use both regularly.


----------



## Musicam (Apr 17, 2018)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> thanks so much for the great feedback.
> 
> ...



Can you offer more comfortable prices please? Thank you and congratulations for this library.


----------

